# West Point lake



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 11, 2012)

I work at the Kia plant in West Point and I was wondering how are the ducks flying on West Point I'm not asking for anybody's spot. But if anybody has a spot and needs /wants to fill it let me know please. Thank you.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 11, 2012)

To answer your question about how are they flying. Well they just simply flap their wings


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 11, 2012)

There always has to be that guy.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2012)

no water up on the north end where the ducks stay.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 11, 2012)

this... and aerodynamics and physics and such


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Dec 11, 2012)

Brush Creek is packed full! Just park at the Brush creek camp ground and walk in through the camp, gates don't open until 7am but the park ranger won't mind.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## madrabbit (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 11, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


>



2nd


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 11, 2012)

Heaven forbid that somebody that is new to the sport ask for any type of help on this forum. Y'all are something else.


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 11, 2012)

glovers pond !!!  the more the merrier


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 11, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Heaven forbid that somebody that is new to the sport ask for any type of help on this forum. Y'all are something else.



we aint obama


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2012)

Some help for you would be to tell you to look elsewhere for ducks because the point is so low, alot of ramps are closed and its just tough at the point.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 11, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Heaven forbid that somebody that is new to the sport ask for any type of help on this forum. Y'all are something else.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 11, 2012)

Y'all stop being so condescending.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 11, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Heaven forbid that somebody that is new to the sport ask for any type of help on this forum. Y'all are something else.



you joined sometime within the last 11 days just to ask about a lake that you want to hunt that is what we call a cyber stalker and stereotypically the type of person that can ruin a morning quick by showing up late... You could put in the time and hard work like the most of us do scouting it yourself and building relationships with others that know the sport. The contacts i have would never in anyway just give away spots or advise to some stranger about a duck spot... not even which half of the lake. It's from the long term give and take hunting partnerships that i've built that have rewarded me good spots and success.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 11, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> you joined sometime within the last 11 days just to ask about a lake that you want to hunt that is what we call a cyber stalker and stereotypically the type of person that can ruin a morning quick by showing up late... You could put in the time and hard work like the most of us do scouting it yourself and building relationships with others that know the sport. The contacts i have would never in anyway just give away spots or advise to some stranger about a duck spot... not even which half of the lake. It's from the long term give and take hunting partnerships that i've built that have rewarded me good spots and success.



Cyberscouters = democrats


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 11, 2012)

I know of a spot on "west point" that's loaded with mallards, teal (blue and green) and ringnecks. I scouted by truck going 70 mph. Really eyeopening when I saw it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 11, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


>



All that will do at West Point is leave you about 35.00 lighter in you wallet and that's assuming you don't hit one of the many many stumps and rocks barely exposed right now due to low water.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 12, 2012)

I joined this site to meet duck hunters that love the sport and are willing to help new people in it.  I have a passion for duck hunting.  I just started last year and I don't have a boat so I was just trying to get so help from people who love doing the same thing I do. I'm glad you know me so well because I'm not the guy who shows up late. I'm the guy that gets there early to take my time to set up and learn from what is going on. But next time I need to know anything about myself I will pm you trophyslayer. Good luck to you in your hunts for the rest of the year.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 12, 2012)

And last time I checked I was not a democrat but let ask trophyslayer and see what the king of duck hunting says.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 12, 2012)

You're gonna need thicker skin if you're gonna make it. And that is genuine, helpful advice.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well thank you because your the first. And I just don't like people that think they hung the moon everybody had to start new at some point. And why not help the sport grow. And these guys on here won't run me away from something that I have this kinda passion for. Thank you again.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 12, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Well thank you because your the first. And I just don't like people that think they hung the moon everybody had to start new at some point. And why not help the sport grow.



A public forum is NOT the way to help the sport grow.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 12, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> And last time I checked I was not a democrat but let ask trophyslayer and see what the king of duck hunting says.



So are you admitting to being a cyberscouter? Even better....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 12, 2012)

Why is it that cyberscouters get mad when nobody wants to give up their hard earned spots so somebody who hasn't done the work can hunt too? You may not call yourself a Democrat, but this definitely sounds Obama-ish.

As far as advice, get a map of the lake or any other place you're interested in. Look on Google earth at these same places. Highlight some that interest you. Put your boots on and go to walking. You're welcome.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 12, 2012)

I assure you i have a lot to learn and am by no means a pro. I took up duck hunting just 2 years ago myself and promise i never have got on here or any other website and asked strangers where the ducks are. I'm not saying your a bad guy or anything.... just saying if you want success in this sport you've got to go about it differently. There are tons of threads on here that show the kind of person that these experienced guys are more willing to help... ask like this "Hey, I'm quackersmacker and I am a rookie when it comes to duck hunting. If anybody is in the westpoint area and willing to teach a new guy a thing or two I'd love to ride along with you and help cover gas/supplies. Heck, might even make a new friend out of the deal. PM me if interested. thanks". I wasnt trying to be mean or cantankerous. its just that your like the 20th person this year to do this.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have spots on other lakes the only reason I was asking about West Point is because I work close to there. And thank you for the advise. I though that's what these forums were for. And cyber scoutering not up my ally but y'all cyber stalking this forum is like the pot calling the kettle black. Thank you for the advise again.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 12, 2012)

How did you get those spots on other lakes? Do the same thing on West Point.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 12, 2012)

Really guy  the waters low, you would be better off at glovers if u want to see  a duck.


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2012)

*Wp*

Well, I have hunted waterfowl in or around WP (including all the WMA ponds, and the Chat River up to Franklin Bridge) for many years. Actually, started some 25+ years ago. 

In short, West Point Lake proper is not a "hot bed" for ducks. Can you kill ducks/geese on WP? absolutely. Can you hunt ducks on WP and not see a duck? absolutely. 

I don't think anyone on any web forum will give out GPS cord's. But to answer your question - yes, duck and geese can been successfully hunted on or around West Point.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> no water up on the north end where the ducks stay.





Gaducker said:


> Some help for you would be to tell you to look elsewhere for ducks because the point is so low, alot of ramps are closed and its just tough at the point.





Gaducker said:


> Really guy  the waters low, you would be better off at glovers if u want to see  a duck.



Looks like I need to head to the point and do some scouting.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well when you go would you like some help and gas money pm if you would thank you.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 12, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> How did you get those spots on other lakes? Do the same thing on West Point.



A buzzbait tryin to give a hula popper some advice 

Merica


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 12, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> A buzzbait tryin to give a hula popper some advice
> 
> Mercia




Seems logical to me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2012)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Well when you go would you like some help and gas money pm if you would thank you.



You could go if I was really going. I was just pickin' at GAducker.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 12, 2012)

In case yall missed it, There aint no ducks, there aint no water and there aint no feed.

But if you still dought me I will take you and show you if need be.


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 13, 2012)

trophyslayer is a newb too. yall just need to go together.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 13, 2012)

You don't know me playa


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 13, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> A buzzbait tryin to give a hula popper some advice
> 
> Merica



Vmarsh for president of gon waterfowl forum...


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just go to glovers pond and blast away like all of the other people do around there.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Vmarsh for president of gon waterfowl forum...



He wouldn't win. Most on here seem to vote democrat.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 13, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> He wouldn't win. Most on here seem to vote democrat.



Thats alright, the solution is promise what the voters want and do what you want afterwords...


----------



## wray912 (Dec 13, 2012)

rspringer said:


> A public forum is NOT the way to help the sport grow.



Nope DU and Drake are takin care of the "growing" part


----------



## darkstan (Dec 14, 2012)

Quackersmacker8.....Let me see. It is like this, really very simple. Here in this part of Georgia a duck swamp or lake holding a shootable number of ducks is tough to come by. I started duck hunting back in the late 70's and the first thing I learned when I found a good place was NOT to tell or take anyone but your tighest partners about or to this "Hole", IF you wanted any ducks there the next time you shot it. There is nothing more frustrating than to go to a swamp and only a few ducks show up AND find out ole "CLIFF" and his buddies shot the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of it yesterday. Nuff said


----------



## darkstan (Dec 14, 2012)

Duckhuntin101....Heck man they were Skybustin at Glovers back during the early 80's man. I remember seeing ducks shot so high they would hit 200 yards away, LOL


----------



## darkstan (Dec 14, 2012)

Since I cannot duck hunt anymore due to a double fusion on my L4-5 and L5-S1 I will turn someone on to a little pond - swamp where I watched 50 plus woodies and a few Mallards go down in 3 mornings straight just last week. It is on public land and and only a 15 minute walk and close to LaGrange. Just to show yall it ain't all bad.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

darkstan said:


> Since I cannot duck hunt anymore due to a double fusion on my L4-5 and L5-S1 I will turn someone on to a little pond - swamp where I watched 50 plus woodies and a few Mallards go down in 3 mornings straight just last week. It is on public land and and only a 15 minute walk and close to LaGrange. Just to show yall it ain't all bad.



oh tell me tell me


----------



## darkstan (Dec 15, 2012)

Webfoot, thats funny, But I am as serious as Obama and Hillary Clinton are about taking your gun rights away. Now laugh at that !!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

darkstan said:


> Webfoot, thats funny, But I am as serious as Obama and Hillary Clinton are about taking your gun rights away. Now laugh at that !!



you dont want to help a new duck hunter out.. I need all the help I can get. pls


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

darkstan said:


> Webfoot, thats funny, But I am as serious as Obama and Hillary Clinton are about taking your gun rights away. Now laugh at that !!



Ill be first in line to hand me guns over to the government. Now laugh at that!


----------



## RWilk (Dec 15, 2012)

Webfoot has plenty of money to go on these big paid hunts, you know he is like the upper class.  So help out the little man ya know the one in the lower class.


----------



## darkstan (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, webfool reminds me of the type wannabe who would accept the invite to go to a spot only to turn around and take his buds there without letting you know to IMPRESS them that he is a DUCKHUNTER. Oh well, whatever.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

But if you cant duck hunt anymore no reason that someone like myself could use that info to have a good hunt and take someone new to the sport


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

darkstan said:


> Yeah, webfool reminds me of the type wannabe who would accept the invite to go to a spot only to turn around and take his buds there without letting you know to IMPRESS them that he is a DUCKHUNTER. Oh well, whatever.



I take offense to that. Do one person wrong I the whole world hates you. I didn't know it was a state park.


----------



## Corey (Jan 3, 2013)

If they keep water in West Point it would be really good place 
for ducks, I have talked with the DNR that run's the WMA and 
there is nothing that can do about the water. Even if they were 
to plant for ducks it would be high and dry come opening day. 

Every year you can see alot of ducks when you pre scout but 
they are gone by opening day. 

So save your money and and try somewhere else, now if you 
like to fish the point is your place.


----------

